
Ask HN: How to find a good business idea? - pictur
how do you think a good business idea is found? I would appreciate if you can share books, videos and sites about this subject. thanks.
======
arcticwombat
I know how it's done.

Find a problem, solve it, charge for the solution.

All you have to do is fill in the blanks :)

It's not really tongue-in-cheek either, there are LOADS of books about this,
but in the end it's all about finding a problem, providing a solution, and
charging for it somehow (Time, licenses, platforms, whatever)

The best way to get there is to talk to people, don't ask them to think of
products, just ask them how they go about their jobs and find out what the
pain points are.

Where are they spending time on things that could be automated, or made
simpler, or just eliminated by changing methodologies.

~~~
verdverm
Couldn't agree more, go from problem to solution, not the other direction, or
you will be a hammer in search of a nail. Even better if you personally feel
the pain.

------
RNeff
Ask yourself questions about the advances in technology. What would you do
with a terabyte of flash memory in your phone? NVIDIA makes some incredible
chips that currently cost about a thousand dollars; what would you use them
for if they cost a hundred dollars or ten dollars? What would you do with a
teraflop in your phone? Is there something you can do with AR/VR other than
shooting and killing things? How can you implement remote work to make it
practical and popular; is commuting to an office stupid? Talk to your parents
and grandparents about their problems; can you solve them? What would you
build for an Internet that is intermittent, not continuous? Can you build a
gig economy that treats the workers fairly, not exploiting them?

Ask around for problems, figure out how to use technology.

------
apodobnik
I would recommend reading Lean Customer Development:

[https://www.amazon.com/Lean-Customer-Development-Building-
Cu...](https://www.amazon.com/Lean-Customer-Development-Building-Customers-
ebook/dp/B07582F7BB)

------
allwynpfr
There's a good articles by PG on his blog, it speaks of doing things that
people today will think of as dumb but folks from 3 decades + will find it
absolutely normal

